# A question about Jails



## release (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi there,

In my company , we actually are testing Debian GNU/Linux and FreeBSD  to be the underlying OS of an "on demand" VMs creation software (jails on freebsd and kvm on Debian), FreeBSD seems to be a good choice (zfs, security,  etc...) , but the main problem is about memory and cpu limitation for jails, we know that patches are out there, but we want to stick to the default installation of FreeBSD. Jails are not very tunable by default.

Without this features, we would go to KVM/Debian.

Are thoses features planned on raodmap or are thoses patches going to be merged in FreeBSD soon ?

Thanks you for your time.
PS: we don't want xen nor vbox


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 18, 2010)

KVM and jails seem to be two different tool.  As i know you should compare KVM and virtualbox:
Debian+KVM  vs. Freebsd+Virtulabox


----------



## paldepind (Jun 18, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> KVM and jails seem to be two different tool.  As i know you should compare KVM and virtualbox:
> Debian+KVM  vs. Freebsd+Virtulabox


Debian supports Virtualbox too.


----------



## release (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I know they are two differents tools, but the both reach my goal, i think we can compare jails with zones on solaris, actually they have memory and cpu control, but since they are owned by Oracle , i was looking to FreeBSD.

Jails are lightweight and well integrated within freebsd, so we don't need an extra effort to setup  a kind of virtual machines.

Anyway thanks your for the answers


----------



## release (Jun 18, 2010)

In fact i would  like to know if implementing thoses features (memory, cpu limits...) is on the freebsd roadmap ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

release said:
			
		

> In fact i would  like to know if implementing thoses features (memory, cpu limits...) is on the freebsd roadmap ?



They are. More info can be found here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Jails


----------



## piggy (Jun 23, 2010)

release said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> In my company , we actually are testing Debian GNU/Linux and FreeBSD  to be the underlying OS of an "on demand" VMs creation software (jails on freebsd and kvm on Debian), FreeBSD seems to be a good choice (zfs, security,  etc...) , but the main problem is about memory and cpu limitation for jails, we know that patches are out there, but we want to stick to the default installation of FreeBSD. Jails are not very tunable by default.
> 
> ...


IMHO KVM (and virtualbox and xen and vmware and vpc and qemu and so on) are not comparable with jails. Jails are virtual apps (more than machines) with no hardware emulation working tightly inside the host system, the others are real Machines (with hardware emulation) running inside a host system. So, still IMHO, they are a totally different and not comparable story.


----------

